# Didn't make $20K but got 1099K?



## Ranter2887 (Jun 16, 2020)

Hey everyone. UE driver here. I filed with the use of the tax summary. I did not get a 1099K because I made way less than $20K (I started December 2019). What threw me off was when I went to my Uber account on my PC, I see a 1099K visible and downloadable which was not there before tax day. So I don't understand why was the form provided when I didn't not make $20K


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Isn't a 1099k also what happens if you have a certain quantity of rides? I don't recall precisely since there is no way in this reality I'd ever get a 1099K; wasn't paying much attn to the fine print.


----------



## Ranter2887 (Jun 16, 2020)

SHalester said:


> Isn't a 1099k also what happens if you have a certain quantity of rides? I don't recall precisely since there is no way in this reality I'd ever get a 1099K; wasn't paying much attn to the fine print.


I appreciate your response. It says $20K and at least 200 rides. I'm not sure if they meant 20k OR at least 200 rides. I did call support but they're not available until Monday. So I thought I'd get an answer here :smiles:


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

I just looked. the statement is AND 200 rides.

However, it did have a blurb it could be different depending on the state you reside in.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Ranter2887 said:


> Hey everyone. UE driver here. I filed with the use of the tax summary. I did not get a 1099K because I made way less than $20K (I started December 2019). What threw me off was when I went to my Uber account on my PC, I see a 1099K visible and downloadable which was not there before tax day. So I don't understand why was the form provided when I didn't not make $20K


when you say tax day do you mean 7/15? the 1099K should have been provided to you by 1/31/2020


----------



## z_z_z_ (Aug 17, 2019)

Whether you get a 1099 or not does not matter, you still need to file your taxes and document your income either way.

Unless you want to appear to be a bum with no job and no tax return for an entire year, in which case go ahead and do that.


----------



## Lyle (Nov 11, 2015)

For the past couple of years Uber quit issuing a 1099 if you grossed less than $20K. I have gotten a document named "Tax Summary" from UBER.


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

You should file what’s in that 1099. Very unliked you’ll get taxed under 20k if you’re an adult not living with your parents.


----------



## Ranter2887 (Jun 16, 2020)

UberTaxPro said:


> when you say tax day do you mean 7/15? the 1099K should have been provided to you by 1/31/2020


Yes 7/15. I just don't understand why did I receive it after I've filed taxes with my tax summary. I've done more than 200 trips, but did not make $20K which is required to get a 1099K. I've made a call with them to explain and it took a while for them to understand. But in the end, they said I can still receive a 1099 if I made more than 200 trips but less than $20K. I find it real hard to believe.

Update: The 1099 tax form vanished from my account. Can't download another copy anymore.


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

Ranter2887 said:


> Hey everyone. UE driver here. I filed with the use of the tax summary. I did not get a 1099K because I made way less than $20K (I started December 2019). What threw me off was when I went to my Uber account on my PC, I see a 1099K visible and downloadable which was not there before tax day. So I don't understand why was the form provided when I didn't not make $20K


Did you download the 1099k and look at what the numbers are?

Since you say you only started in December 2019, it is hard to believe that you would have generated enough revenue in less than a month to have that happen.

I wouldn't worry about it unless there were some inaccurate numbers on that document.

Just for the sake of clarity on the 1099K From the info at https://www.uber.com/us/en/drive/tax-information/tax-documents/

When it says


> *1099-K*
> *What is it?* Your 1099-K is an official IRS tax document that includes a breakdown of your annual on-trip gross earnings.
> *Who gets it?* We'll send you a 1099-K if:
> 
> ...


$20,000.00 in customer payments does not mean $20,000.00 in earnings for you. It means Uber processed at least $20,000.00 in customer payments, including tips, tolls, fees, etc. Much of that won't apply to you as a UE driver, but the 1099k isn't about personal earnings.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

And you're sure it was a 1099-k not 1099-misc?


----------



## 34-Methoxyzacko (May 9, 2020)

Ranter2887 said:


> Yes 7/15. I just don't understand why did I receive it after I've filed taxes with my tax summary. I've done more than 200 trips, but did not make $20K which is required to get a 1099K. I've made a call with them to explain and it took a while for them to understand. But in the end, they said I can still receive a 1099 if I made more than 200 trips but less than $20K. I find it real hard to believe.
> 
> Update: The 1099 tax form vanished from my account. Can't download another copy anymore.


I seem to have experienced the same thing. I gave well over the 200 trips threshold AND grossed well beyond the $20k threshold (more than doubly so), yet I was NOT issued a 1099K via Uber. I DID get both a 1099K and 1099-Misc via Lyft, however. Upon attempting to retrieve my summary once more, I noticed that a 1099-K was now shown as available (months post-filing; roughly around 07/20), though the Summary is actually what I needed anyway, so I carried on. Fast forward to yesterday; my Credit Union asks for my 1099 relative to a line of credit....POOF. Gone. It no longer exists. It says I was never issued one. Odd... until I remember what we're dealing with, then it's "par for the course," so to speak.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

I couldn’t access my 1099-MISC for 2019, despite multiple requests over the course of a couple of weeks. I filed taxes based on the income summaries and my records. Technically they are obligated to provide 1099-MISC (and 1099K for higher earners) but if they don’t, what is there to do about it?


----------



## 34-Methoxyzacko (May 9, 2020)

Exactly. As we all know, a request for said documents will only result in being told “why we were not issued them,” most likely followed by another message at shift change explaining “how to access the 1099-K you WERE issued,” only to have it “RESOLVED” in our face. 
I mean, thus far I haven’t suffered by not having the documents, as I was able to use the summaries on top of the Lyft-issued 1099’s and other documents— though I’d really like to have them for proper records and proof of income.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Whatever happened to 1099s being required when a worker earns $600+ in a year? Where does this $20,000 number come from?


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Mista T said:


> Whatever happened to 1099s being required when a worker earns $600+ in a year? Where does this $20,000 number come from?


1099-MISC: $600 or more

1099-K: $20,000 or more


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Mista T said:


> Whatever happened to 1099s being required when a worker earns $600+ in a year? Where does this $20,000 number come from?


There's many types of 1099's. Each has it's own rules. 

1099-A, _Acquisition or Abandonment of Secured Property_
1099-B, _Proceeds From Broker and Barter Exchange Transactions_
1099-C, _Cancellation of Debt_
1099-CAP, _Changes in Corporate Control and Capital Structure_
1099-DIV, _Dividends and Distributions_
1099-G, _Certain Government Payments_
1099-H, _Health Coverage Tax Credit (HCTC) Advance Payments_
1099-INT, _Interest Income_
1099-K, _Merchant Card and Third Party Network Payments_
1099-LTC, _Long-Term Care and Accelerated Death Benefits_
1099-MISC, _Miscellaneous Income_
1099-OID, _Original Issue Discount_
1099-PATR, _Taxable Distributions Received From Cooperatives_
1099-Q, _Payments From Qualified Education Programs (Under Sections 529 and 530)_
1099-R, _Distributions From Pensions, Annuities, Retirement or Profit-Sharing Plans, IRAs, Insurance Contracts, etc._
1099-SA, _Distributions From an HSA, Archer MSA, or Medicare Advantage MSA_


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Mista T said:


> Whatever happened to 1099s being required when a worker earns $600+ in a year? Where does this $20,000 number come from?


Uber/Lyft claim they are only payment processors even though everyone knows that's BS. Therefore:

1099k threshold 20K for _Rideshare Payments _Gross including fees they deduct.
1099misc $600 and Misc is only used for _Non Rideshare _payments like bonuses, awards, etc.etc.

So, you could get:
1099k AND 1099Misc
1099k and NO 1099Misc
NO 1099k but get a 1099Misc
Neither.

Arbnb follows the 1099k rules as well but it is more believable that they are just a payment processor.

Grubhub, Doordash, and most other gigs follow the 1099Misc guidelines.



Ranter2887 said:


> Hey everyone. UE driver here. I filed with the use of the tax summary. I did not get a 1099K because I made way less than $20K (I started December 2019). What threw me off was when I went to my Uber account on my PC, I see a 1099K visible and downloadable which was not there before tax day. So I don't understand why was the form provided when I didn't not make $20K


This isn't the first I have heard this. Someone told me the same thing earlier in the year and I didn't believe them. They took a screenshot of it and sent it to me. Their gross payments were under 9k yet they got a 1099k.

There is no logical explanation except for software glitches on their end. My question would be did they actually send a 1099k to the IRS? Who knows and doubt you'll ever get a straight answer.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Seamus said:


> Uber/Lyft claim they are only payment processors even though everyone knows that's BS. Therefore


Speaking of, did anyone get the indemnity and delivery update? They reference their role as a fee collector numerous times. However it's this paragraph that concerns me








Also there is no option to opt out of arbitration. Funny thing is, I don't have Uber Eats. I opted out at the very beginning. It's not even an option in my app to go online with eats . Yet I had to sign this agreement with no arbitration opt-out option. I don't know how true it is but if it's true that drivers who have opted out of arbitration have to opt out on every agreement, wouldn't this break that cycle?


----------

